# Rebreathers on Commission Agenda



## Candy (Jan 6, 2008)

The upcoming FWC Commission meeting has an important item on the agenda.

Back in June of last year, I requested that the FWC remove the ban on using rebreathers while spearfishing in State waters. Well, they are going to consider removing the ban for spearing lionfish while on a rebreather which is a step in the right direction. I asked them to remove the ban on rebreathers in state water completely but they are limiting rebreather use to harvesting lionfish only. I think that is a mistake. More divers on rebreathers would dive state waters AND kill lionfish *if* they could also bring back fish that are in season. Oh well, at least its a step in the right direction.

Please send letters of support for removing the ban on rebreathers to the commission to: [email protected] 

To see the full Commission agenda, go here: http://www.myfwc.com/about/commission/commission-meetings/2014/april/15/agenda


*8:30 a.m., Wednesday, April 16, 2014*

Lionfish – Lionfish are invasive marine species that pose a threat to native marine species and ecosystems. Three draft rules will be proposed to prevent further lionfish introductions and facilitate efforts to remove these non-native predators. Harvest by divers using either spearing gear or hand held nets is currently the primary means of lionfish population control. Persons diving by means of a rebreather are currently prohibited from harvesting any marine species in state waters. A proposed draft rule would create an exception to allow persons using rebreathers to harvest lionfish. 

In addition, there are several places in state waters that are closed to all spearfishing. In the past the Executive Director, in consultation with the Chairman, has issued Executive Orders to allowparticipants in organized, approved events to use spearing gears to remove lionfish from some of these locations. A proposed draft rule would allow the FWC Executive Director or his designee to issue permits to these types of tournaments or other approved events for the use of spearing gears (in areas where spearfishing is otherwise prohibited) to remove lionfish or other non-native invasive species, instead of having to issue an Executive Order. 

Control efforts are also hampered by the possible continued introduction of additional individuals or species. The third proposed draft rule would prohibit any further importation of live lionfish or the development of lionfish aquaculture in Florida. Staff will also present a summary of the outcomes of the Lionfish Summit hosted by FWC last October, including the progress made so far toward implementing many of the requests from stakeholders that were presented at that meeting.

68B-4.012 Diving: Powerheads and Rebreathers, Use to Harvest Fish in State Waters Prohibited; Definition; Spearfishing Marine Species in Freshwater Prohibited – *The proposed rule amendment would allow persons diving by means of a rebreather to harvest lionfish from state waters.*

68B-5.006 Lionfish – The proposed rules would eliminate the language in the lionfish rule that references the prohibition on use of rebreathers in 68B-4.012 and reference the new prohibitions on importation of live lionfish and lionfish aquaculture that would be detailed in 68-5.

68B-20.003 Spearing, Statewide Regulation; Prohibition Against Powerheads, Bangsticks, and Rebreathers; Repeal of Certain Special Acts. - The proposed rule amendment would create a reference to the new rule (proposed below) *that allows for an exception to statewide spearing prohibitions.* There would not be a change necessary in this rule to deal with rebreathers.

68B-20.004 Exception to Statewide Spearing Prohibitions (NEW) – The proposed new rule would allow the Executive Director or his designee to issue permits to tournaments or other approved organized events for use of spearfishing gears in areas where spearing is otherwise prohibited. These permits would only be issued for the removal of lionfish or other non-native invasive species.

68-5.005 Lionfish (NEW) – The proposed rule would prohibit the importation of live lionfish, prohibit sale of illegally imported live lionfish, and prohibit aquaculture of lionfish in Florida.

Fishery Management Council Updates
Gulf of Mexico Fishery Management Council (GMFMC) – Staff will report on GMFMC actions from their April 7-11 meeting in Baton Rouge, LA. Topics include: red snapper and mackerel.
South Atlantic Fishery Management Council (SAFMC) – Staff will report on SAFMC actions from their March 3-7 meeting in Savannah, GA. Topics include: various snapper grouper species, dolphin, wahoo, and mackerel. 
Public Comment on Items Not on the Agenda
Commissioner Exchange
Recess Wednesday’s Portion of the Meeting


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Candy Candy what would rebreathers do to allow a person to get closer to a Lionfish? The Lionfish are as docile as a rock and not afraid of anything. Do you know why rebreathers were outlawed in the first place? Because they allowed a Diver to get closer to a fish without any bubbles scaring them. If you are for conservation of the gamefish you are advocating the wrong thing. They will never allow rebreathers in state waters as it would further destroy the gamefish closer in shore where most of the smaller boats have access to. If you wanted to change something that makes more sense try allowing Powerheads in state waters. A powerhead will kill a gamefish cleaner than a shaft gun will. read how many divers shoot a big Amberjack and have the fish pull off and swim away to later die. The regulations and restrictions on game fish regulate the amount that can be taken. The powerhead ban was established before any or as many regs were established. That was the reason it was put into place as it is easier to kill more fish with a powerhead than with a conventional spear gun. Lastly I suspect SOMEONE has put you up to the rebreather issue. I wonder who???


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

sealark said:


> ...I suspect SOMEONE has put you up to the rebreather issue. I wonder who???


Not me this time, but thanks for thinking about me! :yes:

Since so few people dive rebreathers, I wonder why the FWC is going through the trouble to change the rules. 

Since bag limits and fishing seasons are used to manage the amount of game fish taken each year, it is not clear why the FWC cares what gear a diver uses to take fish. Frankly it does not matter to me either way. I dive in Federal waters, not because of spearfishing, but because of the depth. _There be treasures and beasties down deep!_

Whackum


----------



## Candy (Jan 6, 2008)

Sealark,

You wonder who put me up to the re-breather issue? Perhaps you should ask yourself why you assume things about people you don't even know. If you knew me, you would know that no one pulls my strings, except me. 

Never say never, the FWC is moving forward with removing the re-breather restriction in State waters for the killing of Lionfish.:thumbup:

With the bag limits and seasons in place, it doesn't matter if you're on a re-breather, scuba or skin diving. You can only take what is legal either way. This regulation change will only apply to lionfish and it is for the entire State, not just for Pensacola. 

There is no reason to regulate everything we do and, how we do it. If I had my way, re-breather divers would be treated just like scuba divers. Before you go assuming I'm a re-breather diver, I'm not.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes Dear!!!


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Seems silly to me. Like limiting boats to 25 gal fuel tanks, or fishermen to 12 lb test line.

That said, I've never dived on a rebreather. It's just a gateway drug to cave diving, I figure.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

I want to learn how to use a rebreather.... Seems like it would be interesting... 

Now that I derailed this, I'll find my way out


----------

